# Zoom G3X & Zoom G5..?



## 7soundz (Mar 7, 2013)

I owed the Zoom G2.1u and I am looking to upgrade. Does anyone have any experience with the newer G3X and G5? I haven't found any helpful reviews on youtube. Also, how does the G3X rank in comparison to the Line 6 POD HD300 and the G5 vs BOSS GT-100?


----------



## 7soundz (Mar 8, 2013)

No one uses Zoom pedals?


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Mar 8, 2013)

For what it's worth I too am looking into the g3x and have seen nothing but good about it. I think I'm sold on it.


----------



## Ishan (Mar 9, 2013)

The G5 obviously as more controls so it's easier to tweak and can use 9 effects at the same time instead of 6 for the G3X. But they sound just as good as each other (G5 has a tube boost, a bit more organic if you use it) , so it's more a mater of what you need.


----------



## Zeoj67 (Mar 9, 2013)

I think im going for a g5 .. Been researching on something for late nite playing , direct cheap recording . Im a hobbist so I think this would work great with backing tracks and such for the computer . The g5 looks like it has plenty of options on effects , amps and combining everything in a simple form .


----------



## 7soundz (Mar 14, 2013)

I am leaning toward the G5 as well. I just wish there was more information and reviews on Zoom products. I owned the G2.1u and it sounded shockingly good both at home and when playing live infront of an audience. If the G3 and G5 are a step ahead I am wondering why more persons don't use them.

It would be nice to see a comparison with the Zoom G5 and the Boss or Line 6 to see if they are close.


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 14, 2013)

I just picked up a G3 to use for delay&reverb on my pedalboard, seemed like a good buy.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 14, 2013)

i really liked zoom's effects, id say for the extra money, the g5 is worth it for sure


----------



## 7soundz (Apr 9, 2014)

So I got the G5 and I have to say that it is AMAZING. It easily rivals the GT-100 if you tweak it correctly.


----------



## coffeeflush (Apr 9, 2014)

Used a g3, found its modelling to be better (for my ears) then pod hd series. 
To each his own though. 
The looper is damn convinient. 
If they came out with a G5 with stereo inputs, id get it.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Apr 9, 2014)

G3X user here. It's really good. really surprised me with the quality and choice of effects. It's very versatile and the amp sims are decent. The delays and reverbs are very hifi. And the eq and distortion pedals work well. 

I have upgraded to a G5 and I am selling my G3X now. The G5 is more fun and the onboard booster is very useful. It is fun to combine wah and whammy with the Z pedal. 

With my mini board I have a Zoom MS50g. It's like the mini brother of the G3X and G5.


----------



## Desolate1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I picked up a G3X a month or so ago and so far I am pretty impressed with it for the cost. I use it mostly for late night jamming through headphones. The amp sims are decent and most of the effects are good. What I like most about it is that it is easy to use/tweak. Its nice that it has a built in drum machine/metrenome and looper that make late night jamming and practicing more interesting.


----------

